# Storing Brisket before serving...



## swinefan (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a party next weekend but due to time constraints I must smoke my 2 5 lb brisket flats the Saturday before.  Should I plan on cutting them after smoking (and resting of course) vacuum sealing and refrigerating for a week?  Should I try to vacuum seal the entire brisket then cut before heating and serving the day of?

Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## jamesoh79 (Aug 17, 2016)

Brisket heats up really well. And it will be fine for a week in the fridge. Smoke helps naturally preserves the meat. Do it like you normally do. Slice it up and put it in tinfoil and double or triple wrap.

Then. Preheat oven to 250. Put tin foil pack on baking sheet. This helps it heat up more evenly I found. Wait 1.5 to 2 hours. Check after 1.5 hrs. When you hear it sizzling good to go.


----------



## bullydawg22 (Aug 17, 2016)

If you wrap your Brisket, then keep your juices from your wrap. What I have done is put the juices in a container as it gets cold the fat and Grease will rise to the top and harden. You can usually take the container out cold and lift the fat off the top and discard, the bottom will look like brown Jello. Before you reheat the brisket pour that in the bottom of your pan and you have the natural flavor come back into the meat.


----------



## swinefan (Aug 17, 2016)

So you suggest storing it in the fridge completely intact, and cutting it after I reheat it in the oven?


----------



## bullydawg22 (Aug 17, 2016)

No I would slice it before you put in fridge. That way when you reheat in the juice all slices are good and moist


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 17, 2016)

Jamesoh79 said:


> Brisket heats up really well. And it will be fine for a week in the fridge. Smoke helps naturally preserves the meat. Do it like you normally do. Slice it up and put it in tinfoil and double or triple wrap.
> 
> Then. Preheat oven to 250. Put tin foil pack on baking sheet. This helps it heat up more evenly I found. Wait 1.5 to 2 hours. Check after 1.5 hrs. When you hear it sizzling good to go.


James is right. Do that exactly and you will be fine.

HT


----------



## swinefan (Aug 17, 2016)

Sounds great, thanks all for your help!!


----------



## jamesoh79 (Aug 17, 2016)

bullydawg22 said:


> If you wrap your Brisket, then keep your juices from your wrap. What I have done is put the juices in a container as it gets cold the fat and Grease will rise to the top and harden. You can usually take the container out cold and lift the fat off the top and discard, the bottom will look like brown Jello. Before you reheat the brisket pour that in the bottom of your pan and you have the natural flavor come back into the meat.



I would disagree with removing the fat. If you remove it.. When it heats up it will be drier than normal. Fat is flavor and moisture. I've done a ton of packer brisket and portion it out to a lot of friends and family. And give them the same directions.












image.jpeg



__ jamesoh79
__ Aug 17, 2016






Mmmmm brisket lol


----------



## bullydawg22 (Aug 17, 2016)

I've never once had mine dry


----------



## jamesoh79 (Aug 17, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ jamesoh79
__ Aug 17, 2016





Better pic lol

I like to make Korean lettuce wraps with it. So good


----------



## cksteele (Aug 19, 2016)

i was reading a blog post by Daniel Vaughn and he was talking about this very subject. he said talking to Wayne Mueller  from Louis  Mueller  BBQ   a good thing to do is cook it then  vacuum  seal it then rehaeat  it in boiling water   still sealed  in the bag of course and it will be spot on


----------



## gary s (Aug 19, 2016)

I would agree with the Vacuum sealing. I do it all the time and works great. If you don't have a Vac sealer  put it in a Large Zip-Lock, take a straw and suck as much air out as you can and quickly zip it shut. If you reheat in boiling water make sure the Zip Lock will handle the heat and keep the zip side up. I have a Vac sealer so I don't worry about that. But warms up perfect.













IMG_20160721_115019_737.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 21, 2016


















IMG_20160721_121122_838.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 21, 2016






Gary


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 19, 2016)

I always reheat my flat slices in a foil pan with beef broth.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 21, 2016)

gary s said:


> I would agree with the Vacuum sealing. I do it all the time and works great. If you don't have a Vac sealer  put it in a Large Zip-Lock, take a straw and suck as much air out as you can and quickly zip it shut. If you reheat in boiling water make sure the Zip Lock will handle the heat and keep the zip side up. I have a Vac sealer so I don't worry about that. But warms up perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 21, 2016)

IMHO, I would not slice until you have reheated.  I do like Gary stated and vacuum pack them with some of the juice, and heat them in boiling water, then slice as I serve.  I have done this directly from the freezer as well.  The only small item that I do a bit differently is I cut a small slit after pulling from the water and pour the juice into the pan first.  Then open the bag on to a cutting board to cut, then lay the cuts into the pan with the juice.  I have also added some homemade beef stock that I make from smoked trimmings and bones.

Smoke ON!
 

- Jason


----------

